# Might be time to hang it up.



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Had a message on my machine yesterday from 'Mike' telling me he's ready for trim-out and that he'll pay overtime to any of my guys who want to come in and work the weekend. 

Time and a half for an easy trim-out? My guys are all over it.

I got a call a little after ten from one of my guys kvetching that there wasn't enough work for 3 guys, let alone 2 guys, so 2 of them leave and one of my guys stays to take care of what can be done. I try to reach 'Mike' to find out what the hell is going on and reach his wife who tells me 'Mike' went skiing this weekend. Nice.

Long story short -- I just got a call from the other 'Mike' we do work for wondering why no one wanted to come in and make some extra money this weekend.

Yeppers, I sent my guys to the wrong house -- On a weekend with the promise of time and a half no less.

I haven't told my guys yet -- I'm still trying to figure out how I'm going to make this up to them.

Any suggestions?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

the truth


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Many years ago I got a call from a Tony Wheeler asking for service the next day. I replied don't worry we got you covered. The next morning Tony called back and wanted to know where the guy was. I called my guy and he said he was just leaving the supply house and would be there shortly. I called Tony and relayed the answer. About an hour goes by and Tony calls again saying the guy never showed up. I called the plumber and he tells me he's been there for half an hour.

What I failed to realize was when Tony Wheeler called and I told him I had him covered I assume it was our long time client Tony Wheeler who was already on the schedule. Who would have guessed there would be two Tony Wheelers in a city of 250,000 who would both call for service the same day?

Unrelated we also had two Tony Brubakers as clients but they were brothers.

Mark


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

GREENPLUM said:


> the truth


 That goes without saying.

I'm just trying to figure out how I'm going to make it up to them.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> That goes without saying.
> 
> I'm just trying to figure out how I'm going to make it up to them.


So, you are not going to pay them what they thought or they have more work to do, I feel confused about that part.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

504Plumber said:


> So, you are not going to pay them what they thought or they have more work to do, I feel confused about that part.


 Well, there is an entire 3 -1/2 bath house trim out to be done by the end of the weekend that hasn't even been started yet.

I got a hold of one of my guys -- He thought it was funny and said he'd stay as long as it takes Sunday to finish the trim out. I guess I'll be over there as well.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> Well, there is an entire 3 -1/2 bath house trim out to be done by the end of the weekend that hasn't even been started yet.
> 
> I got a hold of one of my guys -- He thought it was funny and said he'd stay as long as it takes Sunday to finish the trim out. I guess I'll be over there as well.


Got ya, hopefully there is no crazy ass "online" toilets waiting over there for you guys :no:


----------



## plumb nutz (Jan 28, 2011)

Tell them the truth at some decent place to have a lunch at (your treat)
You'll be forgiven and they should be more than ready to work...
But I think your pretty cool with the guys you got, so no worries...


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Good suggestion plumb nutz, Looks like pizza for lunch Sunday for all the guys. A cash bonus is also very nice thing to do.

You could give tickets to Cats at the theatre or ballet. Kidding of course.
If they like sports you can always get them tickets to the Mariners. You might be able to get them for free.

You sound like a neat guy to work for and I am sure they realize it too.


----------



## plumb nutz (Jan 28, 2011)

Pizza? Your kidding right?
I was thinking hooters or buffalo wild wings... working man food and beverages


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

plumb nutz said:


> Pizza? Your kidding right?
> I was thinking hooters or buffalo wild wings... working man food and beverages


 
Go to Hooters you may not come back after lunch to finsih the job.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

There is a $2500.00 completion bonus being offered by the HO to each contractor who is finaled by the 18th. I'm going to split it 3 ways and call it good. And my guys are going to be cool with that. Well, I'm pretty sure they will be cool with that.

The really embarrassing thing about this is I gave my guys the 'They're not beating down our door for work, so you better work every available hour offered to you' speech Monday morning.

Truthfully, I want out. I've paid my dues, worked the long hours and banked more than enough money to retire comfortably.

I have to admit -- My head just isn't in it anymore.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

504Plumber said:


> Got ya, hopefully there is no crazy ass "online" toilets waiting over there for you guys :no:


 This one is pretty straightforward.

No ped lavs, no fancy WC's, no 18" deep kitchen sinks and no indirect drains to chase down.

It's going to be a cakewalk.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> This one is pretty straightforward.
> 
> No ped lavs, no fancy WC's, no 18" deep kitchen sinks and no indirect drains to chase down.
> 
> It's going to be a cakewalk.


18" sinks, what the... They don't really make those for residential do they?


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

504Plumber said:


> 18" sinks, what the... They don't really make those for residential do they?


Blanco.

They most assuredly do.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> Blanco.
> 
> They most assuredly do.


Glad ive never come across those, I do have a blanco faucet in my kitchen a buddy gave to me when the supply house he worked for bought another one and closed the showroom, along with a nice Mansfield toilet and clear glass vessel bowl.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Widdershins said:


> Blanco.
> 
> They most assuredly do.


I guess some people must save all their dirty dishes until the weekend.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Widdershins said:


> It's going to be a cakewalk.


I try to never say that about a job... :no:

It's like begging for trouble.... :yes:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*you just screwed yourself*



Widdershins said:


> This one is pretty straightforward.
> 
> No ped lavs, no fancy WC's, no 18" deep kitchen sinks and no indirect drains to chase down.
> 
> *It's going to be a cakewalk*.


Murpheys law.... 

never , ever say its gonna be a cake-walk.... because all the powers of the universe will rise up to prove you %100 dead wrong...

that is why I never gamble....:no:

My head is not in this game any more either, got a stack of invoices to send out, a stack of checks to post... and a stack of estimates to give and I dont really care to do any of them...

If you can get out ahead of the game I suggest you do it.....


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> .
> 
> Truthfully, I want out. I've paid my dues, worked the long hours and banked more than enough money to retire comfortably.
> 
> I have to admit -- My head just isn't in it anymore.


I'm really sorry to hear that WS, but on the same hand let me be the first to congratulate you on the retirement. You've worked long and hard for many decades and now you will get to relax and entertain the dozens and dozens of kitties that roam your property...


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

U666A said:


> I'm really sorry to hear that WS, but on the same hand let me be the first to congratulate you on the retirement. You've worked long and hard for many decades and now you will get to relax and entertain the dozens and dozens of kitties that roam your property...


 I'm not going to be allowed to retire for at least three more years.

Minimum.

My Wife is 17 years younger than me, has a fulfilling job and makes very good money.

She absolutely will not allow me to retire until I'm 66 -- And She's the Boss.

Most days I still enjoy it, though.


----------

